# Neue Mybuffed-Profilstyles und Mottobilder



## ZAM (20. Mai 2009)

Hallo Grafiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wir *suchen kreative Designer*, die lust haben *Profil-Styles für mybuffed und/oder Mottobilder* zu entwickeln. Die besten fünf Mottobilder und fünf Profil-Styles belohnen wir mit *sechs Monaten Premium-Account* gratis und was mir sonst noch einfällt entlohnen :-) Wenn die Styles erstellt sind, stellen wir die von der Redaktion gewählten Styles und Mottobilder zum Bewerten online. Wir treffen natürlich eine Vorauswahl. Falls weniger als fünf Mottobilder und fünf Styles zusammenkommen, erhalten die Teilnehmer trotzdem Freipremium - wenn Ihr Euch bemüht habt natürlich. ;D
*
*Genial wären Styles zu - *Warhammer, Age of Conan, Diablo 3, Aion, Star Wars The old Republic, Star Trek Online neue WoW-Styles* und Styles aus *anderen MMOs und RPGs* oder was Euch mit buffed so verbindet.
*
Regeln:*
- Verwendet kein geschütztes Bildmaterial
- Verletzt nicht die Netiquette
- Achtet darauf, dass die Styles auch Jugendfrei sind ;-)
- Keine Veränderung der Farben des Kommentar-Bereichs.

*********************************************************************************
* Benötigt für Profil-Styles:
********************************************************************************
*mb-speak-background.gif
- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
512px × 1px

background.gif
- Link - sonst sprengt es den Foren-Rahmen
2000px × 1px 

mb-speak-bottom.gif
- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
512px × 18px

cc-head-background.gif
- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


532px × 14px

mb-speak-top.gif
- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


512px × 35px

tableftJ.gif
- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5px × 84px

tabrightJ.gif
  - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  175px × 84px

right-label-background.jpg
- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


300px × 22px

submenu-background.jpg
- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


512px × 24px

Und die Buttons a 30px x 30px

personal-icon-post.gif
- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


personal-icon-post-inactive.gif
  - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



personal-icon-fav.gif
- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


personal-icon-fav-inactive.gif
  - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



personal-icon-home.gif
- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


personal-icon-home-inactive.gif
  - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



personal-icon-friend.gif
- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


personal-icon-friend-inactive.gif
  - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Außerdem benötigen wir die Farbangaben für die CSS-Datei:*
Zur Orientierung: http://my.buffed.de/themes/1/style.css?v=1
Zu definieren gilt es:
- Text-Farbe
- Die allgemeine Hintergrundfarbe
- Zwei wechselnde Alternativfarben für die Listenfelder (Siehe Freundeslisten, Spielelisten in der rechten Profil-Spalte.)
- Linkfarbe
Bitte als Hexwerte. :-)

*********************************************************************************
* Benötigt für Mottobilder
*********************************************************************************
- Alle Mottobilder haben die exakte Breite von 280px × 100px
- Das Motto (Spruch) auf dem Bild muss zum Motiv passen, witzig sein und nicht in irgendeiner Weise geschützt.


----------------------------------------------

Btw. Keines der von Euch entwickelten Styles oder Mottobilder wird als Premium-Exklusiv-Style verwendet - es ist für alle zugänglich.

Genial wären Styles zu - *Warhammer, Age of Conan, Diablo 3, Aion, Star Wars The old Republic, Star Trek Online neue WoW-Styles* und Styles aus *anderen MMOs und RPGs* oder was Euch mit buffed so verbindet.


----------------------------------------------
Wer Interesse hat, schickt seine Entwürfe einfach per Email an *zam@buffed.de*


----------



## Minastirit (23. Mai 2009)

Mottobilder sind klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber zu den Styles hätt ich ne kleine Frage. Und zwar was genau dort ist veränderbar?
wenn ich es richtig sehe sind das "nur" 3 die ich jetzt verändern könnte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum anderen .. gibts ne möglichkeit die premium mottos zu sehen? bringt ja nix wenn ich was ändliches wie premium schon hat mache.. selbes für motto bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die sind ja nimmer sichbar ohne permium. oder link plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> zum anderen .. gibts ne möglichkeit die premium mottos zu sehen? bringt ja nix wenn ich was ändliches wie premium schon hat mache.. selbes für motto bilder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn du dein Mottobildchen aussuchst,kannste auch die Premiumbilder sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Mai 2009)

Echt? hmm .. kay aber designs gehts nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das hab ich versucht^^


----------



## Lillyan (23. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Mottobilder sind klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Vergleiche doch das Bild mit den Bildern da oben? Die Flächen hinter "Blog" etc. sind beispielsweise veränderbar, der gesamte Hintergrund, der obere Teil, wenn du auf das profil eines anderen Members gehst siehst du auch die anderen Schaltflächen, z.B. wo man Freunde hinzufügen kann etc. Es ist also so ziemlich alles veränderbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (26. Mai 2009)

Wo sollen wir den die selbst Entworfenen Motto Bildchen hinschicken? Oder einfach in Forum damit?


----------



## ZAM (28. Mai 2009)

Megamage schrieb:


> Wo sollen wir den die selbst Entworfenen Motto Bildchen hinschicken? Oder einfach in Forum damit?



Am besten an zam@buffed.de


----------



## ZAM (5. Juni 2009)

Resonanz ist momentan noch nicht so prall. ;-)


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Juni 2009)

Klingt zwar ein wenig doof, aber wie wärs, wenn du das bei buffed-interne News mal reinschreibst?
so im sinne von: wir suchen künstler für neue mottobilder! (dann halt noch was man gewinnen kann schön einbinden etc)

weil ich glaube, dass es wohl noch einige gibt, die sowas machen würden, aber noch nicht hier drüber gestolpert sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferethor (5. Juni 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ...
> 
> weil ich glaube, dass es wohl noch einige gibt, die sowas machen würden, aber noch nicht hier drüber gestolpert sind
> 
> ...



Genau, wie mich zum Beispiel. Bin auch heute erst durch Zufall drangekommen. Bin grad bei der Arbeit. 

edit: /done


----------



## Minastirit (6. Juni 2009)

oder leute die nen bild haben aber kein doofer spruch einfällt der gut klingt -.- und passt XD


----------



## ZAM (9. Juni 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> oder leute die nen bild haben aber kein doofer spruch einfällt der gut klingt -.- und passt XD



Man kann ja gemeinsam Brainstormen. *g*


----------



## Pente (9. Juni 2009)

Sprüche gibt's wie Sand am Meer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mach ein Yoda Mottobild mit dem Spruch "Up the shut fuck you must!" ... ich weiss, das gibt's als T-Shirt aber der Spruch ist sicher nicht geschützt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz ehrlich wenn euch Inspiration fehlt geht auf einen der T-Shirt Online Shops und lasst euch inspirieren. Gibt massig gute Sprüche die man aufs Gaming projizieren kann.

@ZAM: wie es aussieht hab ich ein paar freie Tage evtl kann ich mich in der Zeit ja aufraffen und ein paar dieser Dinge in Angriff zu nehmen.


----------



## Badomen (12. Juni 2009)

Ah habs auch grad erst entdeckt...mal schauen was ich so basteln kann.
Denke ja mal der Bedarf besteht noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (12. Juni 2009)

Badomen schrieb:


> Ah habs auch grad erst entdeckt...mal schauen was ich so basteln kann.
> Denke ja mal der Bedarf besteht noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Immer =)


----------



## ZAM (12. Juni 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> @ZAM: wie es aussieht hab ich ein paar freie Tage evtl kann ich mich in der Zeit ja aufraffen und ein paar dieser Dinge in Angriff zu nehmen.



Das wär spitze. Ich hab mich selbst an nem SWTOR-Style probiert - aber Designtechnisch hab ich zwei linke Hände. *g*


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich wüsste was ich mit der komischen CSS Datei machen muss und so würde ich vielleicht auch was versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (13. Juni 2009)

So gehts mir auch. Lust hätte ich aber ich hab halt echt kein Plan was die CSS Datei angeht ^^


----------



## ZAM (15. Juni 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> So gehts mir auch. Lust hätte ich aber ich hab halt echt kein Plan was die CSS Datei angeht ^^



Ich hab den Punkt bzgl. CSS-Datei mal verständlicher erläutert. ;-)


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2009)

Wann werden wie die denn zu gesicht bekommen? 
oder wird das dann einfach gesagt oder eine News gemacht ? 


Mfg
Raheema/Steffen


----------



## ZAM (16. Juni 2009)

Raheema schrieb:


> Wann werden wie die denn zu Gesicht bekommen?
> oder wird das dann einfach gesagt oder eine News gemacht ?



Das kann ich dir sagen, sobald überhaupt was eintrifft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gab schon zwei Mottobildchen.


----------



## Raheema (16. Juni 2009)

aso ok ^^


----------



## Celdaro (16. Juni 2009)

sobald mi was besseres einfällt kommt noch eins^^


----------



## Ferethor (21. Juni 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir sagen, sobald überhaupt was eintrifft.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Erst 2 und ich hab eins hingeschickt! Ich werd mal eins entwerfen, was besser aussieht. Brauch nur noch eine neue Grundidee. x_x


Kommt schon Leute, mehr Aktivität bei der Sache!!!


----------



## Mightymagic (23. Juni 2009)

Na, drei sind mindestens schon, ausser meine Mail ist nicht angekommen ^^


----------



## ZAM (25. Juni 2009)

Mightymagic schrieb:


> Na, drei sind mindestens schon, ausser meine Mail ist nicht angekommen ^^



Doch, doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kann nur nicht auf alles Resonanz geben. 
Leider ist die Anteilnahme momentan noch sehr gering.


----------



## cM2003 (25. Juni 2009)

Anteilnahme? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist schon echt traurig mit den Designs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein Beileid! (Anteilnahme +1)

Mal sehen, evtl. bastel ich auch mal was.


----------



## Mightymagic (25. Juni 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Doch, doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



War auch mehr eine rhetorische Anmerkung...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Legende:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 = Ich dachte man hätte es gemerkt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 = Shame on me.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 = Hoffendlich hat das jetzt keiner mitbekommen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 = Ha, ZAM hat mir geantwortet. Mir kleinem niederen Wesen eines Spielers. Unfassbar. *grins*


----------



## ZAM (25. Juni 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Anteilnahme?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



SILENCE!! 
Es war spät. *g*


----------



## Taktur9 (6. Juli 2009)

tja ich probier mich an nem star wars mottobild aber mir fällt nichts gutes ein ausserdem habe ich keine software mit der ich am pc gut zeichnen könnte


----------



## Jackslash (23. Juli 2009)

kann man hier noch welche erstellen oder ist die Frist schon abgelaufen??^^


----------



## SAPH! (25. Juli 2009)

Jackslash schrieb:


> kann man hier noch welche erstellen oder ist die Frist schon abgelaufen??^^



jo, würde mich auch Interessieren...  aber wenn die Frist schon abgelaufen ist, bringts nich viel, wenn ich mich hinters Zeichenbrett klemm...

freue mich über rückmeldung btr. Frist

Mfg SAPH!


----------



## ZAM (28. Juli 2009)

Die die erwähnte "Frist" ist beendet, wenn ich es sage. ;-) 
Und wie gesagt, noch nicht EIN einziges Profilstyle wurde vorgeschlagen - bis auf das von Lillian, was sie vor der Aktion schon als Muster eingeschickt hatte und das rockt schonmal ;-)


----------



## Lillyan (28. Juli 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die die erwähnte "Frist" ist beendet, wenn ich es sage. ;-)
> Und wie gesagt, noch nicht EIN einziges Profilstyle wurde vorgeschlagen - bis auf das von Lillian, was sie vor der Aktion schon als Muster eingeschickt hatte und das rockt schonmal ;-)


Urghs... jaaaa, kommt noch *nuschel* Dennoch heiße ich LillYan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (28. Juli 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Urghs... jaaaa, kommt noch *nuschel* Dennoch heiße ich LillYan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab dir das i weggenommen, also darf ichs auch benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SAPH! (28. Juli 2009)

Cool, good news....

das Bleistift wird glühn...  hoofen wa das was brauchbares rauskommt

*krizzel*

SAPH!


----------



## Celdaro (16. August 2009)

zam hast n neues mottobild^^


----------



## Largo Valaxtex (17. August 2009)

mehr als ein Star Wars motto kann ich nicht beitragen..
und das liegt bei ZAM hoffentlich schon vor.
andernfalls schick ich es gerne noch mal.

nicht jeder von uns is`n Programmierer Freak der Creativ so gut druff is das er das auch noch C++ rüber bringen kann.

ideen hab ich viele, ich bin auch creative.... nur so etwas auf papier oder in Rechner zu bekommen... genauso gut könnte ich den Hund der Buffed show das Schmieden beibringen... und ich meine Richtiges Schmieden.

lange rede kurzer sin... mehr als ein Motto wird es nicht...


----------



## ZAM (25. August 2009)

Die bisher eingesendeten Mottos habe ich alle schonmal abgelegt. :-)


----------



## Taktur9 (25. August 2009)

Kennt jemand ein programm mit dem man ein Bild Komprimieren mein screenshot is ein bisschen zu groß mit seinen 640x480 px


----------



## Niranda (26. August 2009)

Für Puschelchen und alle anderen mit CSS-Probs:
www.css4you.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



interessant ist auch das künftige CSS3 =)
www.css3.info


----------



## SAPH! (29. August 2009)

Moin...  oder auch Abend, wie ihr wollt^^

hoffe, mein bild is durchgekommen =P

sonst schick ichs nochma^^

MFG SAPH!


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2009)

zam meldet sich bei mir au nid xD 
aber au egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nosperatu (26. September 2009)

Ihr werdet mich auslachen aber wie mach ich den mal ein geiles profilstyle für mein profil?


----------



## Squarg (16. Oktober 2009)

Kann man noch Mottobilder einsenden Zam ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub ja...mich würd ma interessieren wieviele mottobildchen bisher eingesendet wurden und ob ZAM schon einen Favoriten hat^^


----------



## Largo Valaxtex (12. Dezember 2009)

wie siehts aus. was macht der wettbewerb. oder wer hat gewonnen. welches motto kommt neu dazu?


----------



## Krimson (26. März 2010)

gilt das hier noch? würde mich gerne mal an ei n style ran setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (26. März 2010)

Klar gilt das noch - immerhin gab es bis auf Lillyans Einsendung nicht ein Profilstyle. :\


----------



## Krimson (29. März 2010)

ok dann werde ich mich morgen mal rannsetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilicia (10. Juni 2010)

Ich würde mich gerne mal an einen Aion Style dransetzen.
Hoffe morgen läuft mein Rechner wieder.
Mitm Laptop kann man das nunmal leider vergessen.
Aber übers Wochenende sollte sich da was machen lassen ;-)


----------



## Samandiriel (19. Juni 2010)

Hiho,

wie flexibel seit ihr eigentlich in der Anpassung des Designs?

Muss es genau exakt diese Reihenfolge habe? Gibt es eine Art HTML Template wo man sich lokal am Rechner das in der Vorschau anschauen könnte?
Das würde uns sicher ungemein Helfen.

Danke
lg


----------

